# Tomahawk throwing?



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

I want to learn how to throw a tomahawk, so I am looking at purchasing one to throw. The ones I have considered are the SOG tactical tomahawk, and the united cutlery hawk axe. But the problem with both is quality I have heard about both breaking after being thrown twenty or so times. Can anyone tell me if these are good for throwing, if not can anyone give me some suggestions? Don't even say GG&G I think paying 250$ for a Tomahawk is insane.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have these for practice throwing and having fun with... but they are not going in my patrol pack. The GG&G is 

http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Vietnam-Tomahawk-American/dp/B0013LLO0U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354417600&sr=8-1&keywords=cold+steel+vietnam+tomahawk

They've come down in price too, about $10 since I bought some about 3 years ago I think. I've never had a problem with throwing them, and I only use 1 of the 2 I have for throwing, so it's taken all of the hits against the backstop... or not  And I gave one to a buddy and he drilled holes into his and did a paracord wrap and custom paint job, which actually looks really trick!!! :2thumb:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I would suggest one of these - 
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categories/PartDetail.aspx/473/1/TOMAHAWK-NR?PageSize=100
$37 and buy a couple extra handles.

I learned with one of these. It is a good 'hawk.

New Reliable Tomahawk,
4" cutting edge, 4140 alloy steel,
18" tapered hickory handle.
Made in the U.S.A.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I use one made by cold steel the rest are all hand forged. I like throwing knives and hawks this is some of my handi work. As far as price goes if its your first hawk I would go with a wodden handel and buy replacements. I paid 35 $ or less for all of mine


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Another vote for the Cold steel stuff I dunno about their vietnam hawk but the others are all very easy to replace handles in and could easily be handles from home whittled handles if you ran out of the factory ones. NO hawk is gonna keepa handle forever so cheap and easy replacement is always a factor. My personal pick from the Cold steel line is the Trail Hawk but they have several to choose from once you decide on one I"d get more than one. more throwing less walking to pull em out. think I paid 24 dollars apeice for mine. and they are very well worth that can't imagine the super high dollars ones being THAT much better.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Go with Cold Steel and buy extra handles.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Another vote for the Cold steel stuff I dunno about their vietnam hawk but the others are all very easy to replace handles in and could easily be handles from home whittled handles if you ran out of the factory ones. NO hawk is gonna keepa handle forever so cheap and easy replacement is always a factor. My personal pick from the Cold steel line is the Trail Hawk but they have several to choose from once you decide on one I"d get more than one. more throwing less walking to pull em out. think I paid 24 dollars apeice for mine. and they are very well worth that can't imagine the super high dollars ones being THAT much better.


different tools in a different toolbox... cold steel hawks are fun all day long for throwing, but other than that and possibly making firewood kindling that's approaching the limits of their design.

the Ontario SPAX can handle some serious wood manipulation, and it's got a fire hydrant lug wrench built into the center of it.

The GG&G, I have NFI how it would work throwing it, I really dont have a lot of desire to try it, but I'm sure if someone wanted to get proficient it would be fine. On the other hand, NONE of the other hawks are built to take to WAR and cut holes into cinder blocks or concrete walls, and unless I've missed something NONE of the others have a tanto point that will penetrate a kevlar helmet and make it a really bad day for someone on the receiving end 

http://www.gggaz.com/battle-hawk-tactical-tomahawk.html


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dakine
These are 2 combat hawks made by cold steel. I have both of them. They work extremely well. And either one is under 70$. I would also say you should practice and become proficient with any weapon you intend on using in combat or in a shtf event. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

md1911 said:


> Dakine
> These are 2 combat hawks made by cold steel. I have both of them. They work extremely well. And either one is under 70$. I would also say you should practice and become proficient with any weapon you intend on using in combat or in a shtf event.
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know... I already said I have the Cold Steel Viet Nam, which is the first one you linked a pic too.  I bought 3, I kept 2 and gave 1 to a friend.

The Battle Hawk is a completely different tool, and until you look at it, and hold it and understand what its strengths are, you're not going to appreciate how much different it is.

The two hawks you linked are very similar to each other, this tool is completely different from both of them.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't held or thrown one of the battle hawks you posted a link to. However I did check the link out. They do look like a cool toy to have. However personaly I'm confident I can get the job done with what I have. 
Do you own a battle hawk. If so does it actually throw. Cut thru kevlar helmets. Just curious.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

md1911 said:


> I haven't held or thrown one of the battle hawks you posted a link to. However I did check the link out. They do look like a cool toy to have. However personaly I'm confident I can get the job done with what I have.
> Do you own a battle hawk. If so does it actually throw. Cut thru kevlar helmets. Just curious.


Yep, I do own a battle hawk. I have the Cold Steel hawks I've already mentioned, the Ontario SPAX and the Battle Hawk.

Battle Hawk, compared to the Cold Steel is the one that does NOT feel like a toy in your hand.

I already said I do not throw it, I'm sure it would do fine if someone wanted to, I've got my hands full already with a day job, EMT classes, and trying to pretend like I still get to go out shooting once in a while 

As far as cutting through kevlar helmets, this is a documented claim of theirs, I'd be happy to help you out with first hand pic's, however I only have ONE kevlar helmet and I'm not going to destroy it for you, so if you'd send me some, I'll gladly post up the up pix ok?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Yep, I do own a battle hawk. I have the Cold Steel hawks I've already mentioned, the Ontario SPAX and the Battle Hawk.
> 
> Battle Hawk, compared to the Cold Steel is the one that does NOT feel like a toy in your hand.
> 
> ...


Just curious


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Betcha if you look someone on you tube has posted a video of it if it can be done or even attempted somebody did a video on it. The crazy stuff I find there is amazing.


----------

